# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  L'air comprim serait un meilleur moyen de stockage d'nergie  moindre cot

## Bill Fassinou

*L'air comprim serait un meilleur moyen de stockage de l'nergie lectrique  moindre cot*
*mais pourquoi n'est-il pas assez rpandu ?*

Les tendances actuelles se tournent vers l'utilisation de l'nergie renouvelable (l'nergie solaire et olienne notamment) au dtriment de l'nergie fossile. Cet engouement pour les nergies renouvelables se justifie par leur ct cologique et leur cot plus abordable. Cependant, ces sources d'nergie renouvelable semblent se heurter au problme du stockage de l'nergie. Toutefois, un systme de stockage d'nergie semble tre la solution "idale" : il s'agit de lair comprim. Pourquoi comprimer de lair pour stocker de lnergie ? La rponse  cette question est donne par le Pr Seamus Garvey, professeur de dynamique  l'Universit de Nottingham et membre fondateur de  International CAES Alliance , une alliance qu'il a justement cre  pour promouvoir le potentiel et la puissance du stockage dnergie par air comprim.

Pour ce dernier, si on se repose sur des sources dnergies renouvelables comme le vent et le soleil, on s'expose  des risques de pnuries nergtiques car, comme vous le savez, le soleil n'est pas toujours au znith et le vent ne souffle pas toujours non plus. Une solution est par exemple de trouver le moyen de stocker efficacement cette nergie. D'o le concept de stockage dnergie par air comprim ou Compressed Air Energy Storage (CAES). C'est un systme qui consiste  aspirer de l'air atmosphrique,  le compresser  l'aide de compresseurs  commande lectrique. Pour utiliser cette nergie, vous avez juste  laisser sortir lair qui va passer  travers une machine qui capte l'nergie de lair qui elle fera tourner le gnrateur lectrique. 


Ce concept, en dehors de son originalit, permettrait de rgler un problme auquel les nergies renouvelables font face. Il s'agit du problme de stockage de l'nergie qui doit tre  moindre cot tout en tant efficace. En effet, l'air comprim peut tre stock dans des rservoirs en acier, dans des enceintes moins chres en profondeur, ou dans des cavernes souterraines. Cependant, ce systme de stockage n'a pas vraiment la cote de popularit auprs des investisseurs, des bailleurs de fonds, des dcideurs et des professionnels du domaine de l'nergie. Et selon le professeur Garvey, cela est d  trois raisons.

D'abord, c'est un systme assez complexe  installer qui exige une ingnierie mticuleuse. Pour utiliser le CAES, il faut des machines  compression et  expansion de lair, des changeurs de chaleur, la conception des rservoirs dair et les rservoirs thermiques. Ensuite, le CAES est juste adapt pour des dures de stockage de quelques heures  plusieurs jours tout au plus. Et enfin, si le cot du stockage confre  ce systme un avantage financier, le cot de son installation est quand mme un peu lev.


C'est la combinaison de tous ces facteurs qui empchent l'expansion de ce systme de stockage d'nergie. Il faut toutefois prciser que deux centrales  air comprim existent depuis des annes et sont cites comme rfrence. L'une se trouve  Huntorf en Allemagne et l'autre  McIntosh en Alabama. Selon le professeur Garvey, ces deux centrales sont la preuve que l'air comprim peut tre aussi efficace. Cependant, dit-il, l'utilisation qui est faite de l'air comprim dans ces usines ne correspond pas aux attentes actuelles en matire dnergie. Il est impratif, poursuit-il, de repenser le systme afin de ladapter aux connaissances et ralits du monde actuel.

Pour les internautes, les avis restent mitigs. Certains sont assez enthousiasms par ce systme qui leur permettra de stocker assez facilement de lnergie chez eux. Les autres par contre sont assez sceptiques. Ils s'inquitent des fuites de gaz qui pourraient se rvler dangereuses, car il faut rappeler que ce systme compresse l'air en grande quantit et sous forte pression.

*Source :*  The Conversation

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce systme de stockage d'energie ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  L'nergie consomme dans le minage de bitcoins reprsente dsormais prs de 1% de la consommation mondiale d'aprs une estimation

 ::fleche::  nergie de fusion ITER : il faudrait attendre aprs 2050 pour que les racteurs produisent de l'lectricit selon des experts

 ::fleche::  Microsoft se procure la totalit de la production d'nergie d'un nouveau parc olien en Irlande pour une dure de 15 ans

 ::fleche::  Bitcoin : la cryptomonnaie a consomm cette anne plus d'nergie que 160 pays sur un an d'aprs une nouvelle tude

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour ce dernier, si on se repose sur des sources dnergies renouvelables comme le vent et le soleil, on s'expose  des risques de pnuries nergtiques car, *comme vous le savez, le soleil n'est pas toujours au znith et le vent ne souffle pas toujours* non plus. Une solution est par exemple de trouver le moyen de stocker efficacement cette nergie. 
> (...)
> Cependant, *ce systme de stockage n'a pas vraiment la cote de popularit auprs des investisseurs*, des bailleurs de fonds, des dcideurs et des professionnels du domaine de l'nergie. Et selon le professeur Garvey, cela est d  trois raisons.


Je ne pense pas que l'air comprim soit forcment LA solution pour stocker l'nergie, mais il est certains qu'il faut investir dans autre chose que l'olien et le solaire.

----------


## tmcuh

Je pense que a pourrait tre un systme de stockage adapt au monde du "petit". Mais comme on voit que le Lithium est une matire en trs grande quantit sur terre, tout le monde s'en fout. 
je parie plus sur le stockage  nergie cintique (comme le bton) que sur l'air comprim, car il n'as pas besoin de grande technologie (et donc aussi de beaucoup d'nergie) pour tre mis en place. 
On parle ici de stockage pour centrale de production d'nergie, donc le stockage  nergie cintique est plus adapt; car il reste "lourd" 
Aprs pourquoi ne pas faire un hybride : cintique / air comprim 
On arrive maintenant  l'aube d'un monde o on pourra produire plus d'nergie qu'on en a besoin et tout a sans en diminuer le cot  ::ptdr::  l'homme est extraordinaire, il est capable de trouver des choses moins cher  fabriquer et plus puissante qui cote le mme au final  ::lol::

----------


## mm_71

> Que pensez-vous de ce systme de stockage d'energie ?


Fin 19me et dbut 2me les machines de perforation dans les mines fonctionnaient  l'ait comprim et il pouvait aussi tre stock dans de bonbonnes pour alimenter les chantiers trop loigns de l'alimentation gnrale. Seul problme l'nergie stocke ne durait pas trop longtemps.

----------


## loukoum82

Ca fait des annes que MDI tente une approche automobile, entre autre, de ce moyen de stockage et mme d'nergie, et il semble que ils n'arrtent pas de se voir mettre des btons dans les roues...  ::roll::

----------


## Sebajuste

a sent surtout l'effet d'annonce...

Parce que le problme de l'air comprim... c'est le rendement !

Plus on comprime de l'air, plus il s'chauffe, et donc prend du volume. Bref, plus on souhaite mettre d'air dans un volume, moins on peut en mettre ^^
Pour restituer l'nergie, c'est l'inverse : quand on dtend de l'air il refroidi, prend moins de volume, et donc perd en pression et en nergie.

Je vous laisse chercher sur google "rendement air comprim". C'est surement l'un des pire de tous. Et le problme est physique ! On ne peut pas contourner la physique, on fait avec...




> Ca fait des annes que MDI tente une approche automobile, entre autre, de ce moyen de stockage et mme d'nergie, et il semble que ils n'arrtent pas de se voir mettre des btons dans les roues...


Effectivement, la physique est cruelle...

----------


## bizulk

Bonjour,




> Plus on comprime de l'air, plus il s'chauffe, et donc prend du volume.


Si on comprime l'air c'est qu'il ne prend pas du volume, et donc il s'chauffe (loi gaz parfait : PV = nRT).
C'est tout le problme avec ce type de fluide il faut grer les aspects thermique et donc stocker en plus du gaz de la chaleur pour avoir du rendement, d'o l'installation dcrite avec des changeurs.
Il y a bien eu des tramway a air comprim  l'poque, avec des solutions pour grer le problme de la dtente (de la vapeur d'eau, mais j'ai pas tout compris).
Est-ce que l'on saurait avec les techniques d'aujourd'hui rendre cette solution viable ?

----------


## wolinn

Il peut toujours y avoir des applications de niche en mobile si on se contente d'une autonomie de 10 km...
Parce que le rendement n'est pas le seul problme pour ces applications, la densit d'nergie massique, en Wh/kg a son importance.
Commenons dj par les applications fixes, o la masse n'est en gnral pas un problme.

----------


## captaindidou

Je n'ai pas vu dans l'article quel est le rendement nergtique que l'on peut esprer d'un tel dispositif parce que si je n'ai pas oubli mes cours de thermodynamique, un gaz s'chauffe quand on le comprime.

Peut-on l'isoler thermiquement suffisamment efficacement et longtemps (a fait beaucoup d'adverbes) sans dperdition de chaleur significative ?

Seconde interrogation : jusqu' quelle concentration d'nergie peut-on aller (kJ/m^3) ?

Et enfin, comment faire lorsque l'nergie  stocker est dlivre avec une puissance assez faible si bien que le compresseur dlivre une pression infrieure  la cuve de stockage ? Dans ce cas, on est incapable de stocker cette nergie sans travail mcanique supplmentaire.

----------


## Buffet_froid

C'est intressant mais c'est clair que si c'tait aussi beau que a en a l'air, a aurait t exploit depuis longtemps. L'opration est loin d'tre rversible.
Je sais que sur le solaire thermique on se tourne davantage vers les sels  changement d'tat, voir sur le stockage thermique au bton.
Les STEP et autres volants d'inertie sont aussi  l'tude...

----------


## abriotde

Pour la voiture c'est mort. Si la bouteille perd de l'air, la dtente est trop forte et glerait ce qui est autour, en cas d'explosion c'est pire. Et surtout le problme du volume/poids par kilowatt est null. Pour une centrale qui rcuprerait l'nergie olienne/solaire lors des pics de production est plus avr... mais que si la part de l'olien/solaire est majoritaire, sinon, il est plus simple d'adapt une centrale charbon/fioul/gaz voire nuclaire aux besoins dans les creux de productions.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ca fait des annes que MDI tente une approche automobile, entre autre, de ce moyen de stockage et mme d'nergie, et il semble que ils n'arrtent pas de se voir mettre des btons dans les roues...


J'ai un peu suivi MDI depuis 2009.
Ils se plaignaient dj  l'poque d'avoir des batons dans les roues... mais je trouve que la ficelle est un peu grosse : 
 - ils n'ont jamais communiqu l'autonomie d'une de leur voiture, mme si l'airpod semble rouler.
 - ils n'ont jamais donn une seule voiture  l'essai par des indpendants. Ca m'tonnerait quand mme que en 10 ans pas un seul journaliste n'ai demand.
 - Ils n'ont jamais developp un truc a leur frais, meme en local. Un compresseur d'air, ce n'est pas bien difficile a trouver ou a installer. donc une station service mme gratuite devant chez eux ca me parait le minimum.

A mon avis, leur systme ne fonctionne surtout pas, et il vivote d'investisseur en investisseur en remettant un design futuriste different sur un moteur a air comprim de base qui ne change pas, et qui doit avoir une autonomie faible.

----------


## loukoum82

> J'ai un peu suivi MDI depuis 2009.
>  - ils n'ont jamais donn une seule voiture  l'essai par des indpendants. Ca m'tonnerait quand mme que en 10 ans pas un seul journaliste n'ai demand.


Ils ont fourni KLM en AirPods d'essai ils y a quelques annes sur un aroport.

Et dans les constructeur " plus srieux", peugeot avait tudi aussi le principe :
https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xx...GZW5A71TpwKNBg

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ils ont fourni KLM en AirPods d'essai ils y a quelques annes sur un aroport.
> 
> Et dans les constructeur " plus srieux", peugeot avait tudi aussi le principe :
> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xx...GZW5A71TpwKNBg


Oui, et on a toujours pas d'infos externes... je ne peux croire qu'aucune recherche google n'aboutisse a un seul article de tests de cette voiture. Soit ils sont completement con, et refuse de communiquer sur leur produits auprs des bonnes personnes, soit il y a un complot mondial ou google tous les journaux, tous les bloggeurs... et mme eux sont complice.

A minima, devant tant d'adversit, on prend une vido avec un gopro et on se filme en train de conduire son airpod pendant 2h sans s'arreter... a minima.


Pour l'hybrid air, c'est un condept different. Peugeot explorait l'ide d'accumuler l'energie cinetique du freinage dans une cartouche de gaz comprim, puis d'utiliser cette energie disponible pour relancer la voiture. (la ou le moteur consomme facilement 15-25 litres au cent).

C'est pas bte comme systme, mais ils ne l'ont jamais industrialis au final.

----------


## sirthie

> Je ne pense pas que l'air comprim soit forcment LA solution pour stocker l'nergie, mais il est certains qu'il faut investir dans autre chose que l'olien et le solaire.


Heu, hum... tu compares un moyen de *stockage* de l'nergie avec des moyens de *production* d'nergie. Je ne te suis pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne te suis pas.


C'est parce que tout le financement part dans le solaire et l'olien, alors qu'il y a d'autres pistes  explorer.
Mme si l c'est du stockage et pas de la production.

Mme au niveau de l'olien et du solaire il y a moyen de faire autre chose, comme des oliennes sans pales par exemple.
Pourquoi on ne fait pas une lentille gante qui concentrerait les rayons du soleil, pour crer de la chaleur, chauffer de l'eau, entraner une turbine et rcuprer de l'nergie avec a ?




> Pour ce dernier, si on se repose sur des sources dnergies renouvelables comme le vent et le soleil, on s'expose  des risques de pnuries nergtiques car, comme vous le savez, le soleil n'est pas toujours au znith et le vent ne souffle pas toujours non plus. Une solution est par exemple de trouver le moyen de stocker efficacement cette nergie.


On produit un peu d'nergie avec le solaire et l'olien, mais pour l'instant on ne peut pas le stocker proprement.
D'un ct, on est pas encore prt de produire plus que ce que l'on consomme. ^^
On peut juste balancer l'nergie renouvelable produite dans le rseau.
 moins que quelqu'un veuille faire un systme autonome et utiliser quelque chose de moins polluant que des batteries pour stocker l'nergie.

On est encore loin d'tre  100% d'nergie renouvelable.
C'est pas avec le rendement des oliennes actuelles qu'on va y arriver ^^

----------


## shadowmoon

> Pourquoi on ne fait pas une lentille gante qui concentrerait les rayons du soleil, pour crer de la chaleur, chauffer de l'eau, entraner une turbine et rcuprer de l'nergie avec a ?


Bonjour

Cela existe dj et ce type d'installation s'appelle "centrale solaire thermique  concentration", la taille et le nombre des lentilles varient selon des paramtres tels que : les contraintes du terrain, la puissance  fournir, stockage ou utilisation directe...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela existe dj et ce type d'installation s'appelle "centrale solaire thermique  concentration"


a doit tre moins polluant que les panneaux solaires.

Juste avec une lentille et un cadre en bois ils arrivent  concentrer de la chaleur (mal-dit).

----------


## fredoche

tiens Ryu

Cela a fonctionn effectivement :  https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Th%C3%...trale_solaire)

----------


## BenoitM

> tiens Ryu
> 
> Cela a fonctionn effectivement :  https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Th%C3%...trale_solaire)


mais c'est moins rentable donc  ::):

----------


## fredoche

Moins rentable que quoi ? 
Je ne sais pas. C'est un vieux projet exprimental, a a eu le mrite de fonctionner.

----------


## BenoitM

> Moins rentable que quoi ? 
> Je ne sais pas. C'est un vieux projet exprimental, a a eu le mrite de fonctionner.


Que de simple panneaux photovoltaques

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centra...hermodynamique

----------


## pmithrandir

Oui, c'est plus cher que le photovoltaique, mais du fait du stockage l'electricit semble plus valorisable.

C'est un point important. Si on arrive a faire fonctionner une telle centrale et qu'elle produise de l'electicit toutes les heures d'ensoleillement + 3 ou 4h, on couvre les besoins de la population, par exemple en terme de climatisation. Alors que le solaire classique va poser des soucis aprs 20-21h, donc demander un approvisionnement additionnel.(centrale ou import)

Outre ce point, je ne vois pas d'utilisation de terres rares dans la fabrication de cette centrale, donc c'est interessant d'un point de vue stratgique. C'est cher, mais on ne doit rien a la chine. A voir la dure de vie aussi.

Ils prvoient une production de 11% de la production mondiale en 2052... mais 0 en europe. Ca me choque un peu qu'on ne soit pas capable de nous lancer sur une alternative possible. Nous n'avons pas un ensoleillement si mauvais dans les pays du sud. C'est tonnant qu'on n'essaye pas. Et dangereux en terme stratgique, ca fera de nous des suiveurs de 2 ou 3 eme gnration.

----------


## Gabrieel

je ne dis pas pour les usages mais pour les vhicules electriques, il y a une chose que je ne comprends pas. le problme du stockage d'energie c'est qu'a la base l'energie c'est un flux donc intrinsquement pas du stock. il faut donc un peu detourner la chimie ou la physique pour la stocker et d'ou un bilan environnemental affreux pour les batteries. ds lors concernant les vhicules par exemple pourquoi ne pas directement retirer le stockage de l'energie de l'equation?
a titre d'exemple les piles a combustible on stocke juste l'hydrogne et l'energie est cr au fil de l'eau au contact de l'hydrogne. pourquoi on ne mise pas a fond sur ce genre de solution? plutot que de gaspiller de l'argent avec les vehicules solaires a stockage d'energie sur batterie?

----------


## Invit

> Que pensez-vous de ce systme de stockage d'energie ?


Plutt gonfl comme ide  ::lol:: 

-VX

----------


## Ryu2000

> a titre d'exemple les piles a combustible on stocke juste l'hydrogne et l'energie est cr au fil de l'eau au contact de l'hydrogne. pourquoi on ne mise pas a fond sur ce genre de solution?


Il faut que les investisseurs se rendent compte que stocker de l'nergie dans des batteries est une mauvaise ide.
Mais c'est la mode du solaire et des batteries...

Ce qui me rappelle a :
Le milliardaire de la Tech Elon Musk dvoile son plan pour alimenter tous les tats-Unis en nergie renouvelable et il opte pour le solaire



> Pour revenir  la question de lnergie, Elon Musk a dclar  la trentaine de gouverneurs  qui il sadressait que  si vous vouliez alimenter l'ensemble des tats-Unis avec des panneaux solaires, il faudrait un petit coin du Nevada, du Texas ou de l'Utah ; vous n'avez besoin que d'environ 100 milles sur 100 milles de panneaux solaires pour alimenter l'ensemble des tats-Unis , a-t-il dit lors de son intervention. *Il explique galement qu'il faudra juste 1 mile carr pour accueillir les batteries dont on aura besoin pour stocker l'nergie et avoir une alimentation 24/7*.   C'est un petit carr sur la carte des tats-Unis, puis il y a un petit pixel  l'intrieur, et c'est la taille du parc de batteries que vous devez supporter. Vraiment minuscule , dit-il.


Le gars  aucun moment il parle des consquences de produire autant de batteries.
Pour l'instant il y a des produits toxiques dans les batteries.

----------


## pmithrandir

> je ne dis pas pour les usages mais pour les vhicules electriques, il y a une chose que je ne comprends pas. le problme du stockage d'energie c'est qu'a la base l'energie c'est un flux donc intrinsquement pas du stock. il faut donc un peu detourner la chimie ou la physique pour la stocker et d'ou un bilan environnemental affreux pour les batteries. ds lors concernant les vhicules par exemple pourquoi ne pas directement retirer le stockage de l'energie de l'equation?
> a titre d'exemple les piles a combustible on stocke juste l'hydrogne et l'energie est cr au fil de l'eau au contact de l'hydrogne. pourquoi on ne mise pas a fond sur ce genre de solution? plutot que de gaspiller de l'argent avec les vehicules solaires a stockage d'energie sur batterie?


La production d'hydrogne et de pile  hydrogne est comme tu le soulignes dpendante d'une production d'energie initiale importante, illimite si possible.

Mais oui, je te plussoie sur l'ide d'utiliser plus les piles  hydrogne.
Pour l'instant on vend de l'hydrogne, il y a quelques pompes en France et ca coute un poil plus cher que le gazole pourrouler avec. Par contre les voitures ne sont pas donnes... je crois 25 ou 30 000 de plus que la version classique.
Au final, ce sont desgenerateurs a hydrogne qui produise de l'electricit.

----------


## dtrosset

En comprimant de l'air  250 bars dans une bombonne de 300 l, on stocke environ 10 kWh. Avec un trs bon rendement de compression adiabatique  50 % (sinon c'est 20 %) il faut donc 20 kWh.
Pour comparer, 10 kWh, c'est  peu prs le contenu nergtique d'un litre de ptrole (ou d'essence).

Une olienne de 2 000 kW (grosse) qui produirait donc 50 000 kWh par jour pourrait stocker 25 000 kWh d'air comprim dans  750 m.
Pour comparer, un camion c'est 25 m. L, c'est 30 camions. Un gros rservoir donc, sous 250 bars.
Cela permettrait de rendre ces 25 000 kWh sur le rseau un jour sans vent.

Avec des priodes assez communes de 15 jours de brouillard sans soleil et sans vent dans le nord, il faudrait stocker 15 fois plus*!
Ce n'est pas prs d'tre rentable !

----------


## eric88

bah un reservoir de 300 litre c'est pas enorme, il serait donc possible d'assurer sa production d'electricit avec du photovoltaique le jour et consommer sa production la nuit. Quel serait le cout du kwh ?

----------


## jjoule

Dsol mais y'a trop de conneries dites sur ce forum.
Tout est question de mesure. Et puis y'a des gens qui mlangent tout ! stockage et production.
Un gaz s'chauffe lors de la phase de compression si celle-ci se fait rapidement. Tout dpend comment on procde  la compression.
Et puis, il se liqufie aussi ! je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqu ? Pourtant vous avez tous utilis une sirne  air comprime aux Parc Des Princes ou un pulvrisateur pour nettoyer vos crans et clavier.
L'ide est trs bonne. Faire tourner des toupie en bton, a stocke l'nergie mais il y'a des inconvnient : le bton ne travaille pas en traction, il casse immdiatement.
Retournez  vos claviers SVP. La thermodynamique, ce n'est pas votre domaine. Merci.

----------


## jjoule

> En comprimant de l'air  250 bars dans une bombonne de 300 l, on stocke environ 10 kWh. Avec un trs bon rendement de compression adiabatique  50 % (sinon c'est 20 %) il faut donc 20 kWh.
> Pour comparer, 10 kWh, c'est  peu prs le contenu nergtique d'un litre de ptrole (ou d'essence).
> 
> Une olienne de 2 000 kW (grosse) qui produirait donc 50 000 kWh par jour pourrait stocker 25 000 kWh d'air comprim dans  750 m.
> Pour comparer, un camion c'est 25 m. L, c'est 30 camions. Un gros rservoir donc, sous 250 bars.
> Cela permettrait de rendre ces 25 000 kWh sur le rseau un jour sans vent.
> 
> Avec des priodes assez communes de 15 jours de brouillard sans soleil et sans vent dans le nord, il faudrait stocker 15 fois plus*!
> Ce n'est pas prs d'tre rentable !


La France n'est pas le centre du monde...

----------


## jjoule

> je ne dis pas pour les usages mais pour les vhicules electriques, il y a une chose que je ne comprends pas. le problme du stockage d'energie c'est qu'a la base l'energie c'est un flux donc intrinsquement pas du stock. il faut donc un peu detourner la chimie ou la physique pour la stocker et d'ou un bilan environnemental affreux pour les batteries. ds lors concernant les vhicules par exemple pourquoi ne pas directement retirer le stockage de l'energie de l'equation?
> a titre d'exemple les piles a combustible on stocke juste l'hydrogne et l'energie est cr au fil de l'eau au contact de l'hydrogne. pourquoi on ne mise pas a fond sur ce genre de solution? plutot que de gaspiller de l'argent avec les vehicules solaires a stockage d'energie sur batterie?


tu crois  l'Ether, comme au XIXeme sicle ?

----------


## Gwenbriss

Ces gens devraient s'inspirer des expriences dans des industries connexes. Par exemple, en ptrole et gaz les tests hp air et Gas oil sont formellement interdits (Source A.P.I).
Cette recherche pourrait s'appeler, recherche d'une nergie tampon, intermdiaire.
Un bel exemple se situe aux Canaries o l'on utilise l'eau que l'on fait monter en altitude pour rguler de l'olien.
Fabuleuse aventure initie par un gars du pays.
Pour actualiser un peu le dbat sur l'olien, on arrive  moins de 52 Livres le MGW. 
Le dernier champ mis en route est en Ecosse, 964 MGW.
Donc que les anglais se fasse un peu plaisir, pas grave mais chez nous avec leurs hlices dans l'eau c'est pitoyable.
Laisser des blocks Offshores  des botes comme Vestas, Dong, Siemens et consorts avec obligation de rsultat et prix sortie index sur la moyenne de l'existant. Sans subvention, ce qui ce fait en mer du Nord.
Bon! ce soir j'ai encore conomis 15 Milliards  mon pays! Merci qui ? :;):   ::mouarf::

----------


## domi65

> Je ne pense pas que l'air comprim soit forcment LA solution pour stocker l'nergie, mais il est certains qu'il faut investir dans autre chose que l'olien et le solaire.


Le moteur lectrique du compresseur fonctionne  partir d'nergie renouvelable. Clairement l'olien et le solaire. Donc cette solution revient  investir dans l'olien et le solaire.

----------


## domi65

> Ca fait des annes que MDI tente une approche automobile, entre autre, de ce moyen de stockage et mme d'nergie, et il semble que ils n'arrtent pas de se voir mettre des btons dans les roues...


Des btons dans les roues ? Par qui ? Si  part Tata personne n'a voulu acheter leur brevet, c'est simplement parce que la solution n'est pas juge bonne par les constructeurs et investisseurs. Tata a jet l'ponge et se mord les doigts d'avoir investi dans l'affaire.

----------


## eric88

l'air comprim est une bonne solution pour le stockage d'energie. Mais le probleme est qu'il faut des reservoirs a faible couts qui prend un certain volume. la densit energitique de l'air comprim est relativement faible par rapport a une batterie au lithium et donc pour l'automobile ce n'est pas terrible, par contre pour des vehicules leger genre quadricyle comme mdi developpe et pour rouler a 25 kmh plutot qu'en trottinette, c'est une bonne chose.
pour le stockage de l'energie de l'eolien et du solaire c'est une bonne solution que lightsail energy avait commenc a developp avec comme investisseur bill gate. Mais il n'ont pas poursuivi, on ne sait pas pourquoi.

----------


## goeland44

Bonjour.
Je fais de la plonge. J'ai une bouteille en acier gonfle  300 bars depuis quelques mois. Apparemment, elle n'a pas perdu en pression. Pourquoi vous dites que la pression ne peut tre maintenue?
Il y a la problmatique de la chaleur. Effectivement, quand on veut vrifier une bouteille et qu'on la vide, si on ouvre trop le robinet, une couche de givre se forme.
Mais.
Si je prends la centrale au charbon de Cordemais ( ct de St Nazaire), je la transforme en stockage d'air comprim, ce serait pas mal. La Vende juste en dessous est  une des rgions les plus ensoleille (sans parler de l'installation de grosses oliennes en mer), un rseau de chaleur jusqu' la ville de St Nazaire (voire d'air comprim pour les chantiers de l'Atlantique), ce serait pas mal.
Mais c'est surtout pour ma voiture que ce serait pas mal: on remplace les stations essences par des stations d'air comprim et dans la voiture on met des bouteilles en carbone. J'aimerai bien.

----------


## maritime

Bonjour,
si cette technique est efficace pourquoi utilise t'on  le stockage de l'nergie sous forme de chaleur dans certaines centrales solaire a concentration ?
La technique du stockage de chaleur avec du sel fondu (lissage de production) n'est pas simple d'autant plus que le sel fondu doit tre rgulirement remplac.
Les gisements de gaz naturel puiss  comme celui de Lacq en France peuvent faire l'objet d'experiences  de stockage de l'air ambiant sous pression.
L o la topographie le permet le stockage de l'nergie potentiel fonctionne assez bien par transfert de masse (reservoir), ca revient a grer un barrage hydraulique dans les deux sens et une quantit d'eau a maintenir constante.
Plus efficace si des mtaux lourds comme le Mercure (densit) taient aussi rpandus et innofencifs que H2O !

----------


## Christian_B

Bonjour,
On parle rarement du stockage par citerne d'eau (extension du chauffe-eau traditionnel) qui est une solution simple et efficace si on vise essentiellement le chauffage, qui reprsente en gnral la plus grosse consommation pour les habitations et les bureaux..
Coupl avec une solution de rcupration de l'nergie solaire directe par mur noir avec circulation d'eau (et vitres pour un effet de serre), c'est rustique i.e. facile  installer mme artisanalement, comme les anciens chauffages centraux  eau. Et certainement d'un meilleur rendement et plus simple que le passage par l'nergie lectrique soit pour la source d'nergie soit pour le stockage.
Se serait facile sur de nouveaux btiments, pour les autres c'est au cas par cas (toits, faades, pb des travaux et de l'emplacement de la citerne...).

Quelques autres remarques :



> Un gaz s'chauffe lors de la phase de compression si celle-ci se fait rapidement. Tout dpend comment on procde  la compression.


Remarque ambigu : la quantit de chaleur produite est la mme quelle que soit la manire dont on s'y prend. Par contre la temprature atteinte par le rservoir dpend de la vitesse de compression et des conditions d'vacuation de la chaleur pendant la compression, donc de la taille et la forme du rservoir, de l'existence d'un systme de circulation de fluide, etc. Et bien sr si on n'utiilise pas cette chaleur cela diminue le rendement mais simplifie l'installation.




> L'ide est trs bonne. Faire tourner des toupie en bton, a stocke l'nergie mais il y'a des inconvnient : le bton ne travaille pas en traction, il casse immdiatement.


Il va de soi qu'il faut utiliser du bton arm ou un matriau lourd quelconque dans un conteneur en mtal. Je ne savais pas que le principe de la toupie tait envisag mais il y a aussi celui d'une masse qui monte et descend.




> a la base l'energie c'est un flux donc intrinsquement pas du stock.


Justement non " la base" en physique l'nergie est dfinie par un principe de conservation. Elle peut se conserver (en principe sans rien faire) et non tre cre ou dtruite. Elle peut aussi se transformer ou se dplacer. Dans le dernier cas (le flux dont tu parles) c'est ce qu'on appelle la puissance et tout cela ne dit rien des questions de rendement et autres particularits des procds de stockage.




> ds lors concernant les vhicules par exemple pourquoi ne pas directement retirer le stockage de l'energie de l'equation?]


 C'est un gag qui a t dj illustr dans un film comique. Non seulement on ne pourrait pas avoir une surface suffisante mme au soleil (si c'est ce  quoi tu penses) mais il s'arrterait  l'ombre (forts, tunnels ...) et bien sr la nuit. :-).

Quand  la pile  hydrogne, effectivement elle est en principe non polluante et plus efficace que les batteries. Elle rduit mais ne supprime pas le problme de l'origine de l'lectricit utilise (pour produire l'hydrogne  partir d'eau). Sa gnralisation dpend sans doute d'intrts financiers et d'une volont politique pour favoriser la mise en place d'une production conomique  grande chelle et de statons d'approvisionnement.

----------


## Bertrand Eddouard

Bonjour, 

Je suis dans la maintenance d'une entreprise qui utilise deux rseaux d'air comprim, le constat est que c'est un gouffre nergtique  cause des fuites et de l'Energie utilise pour la compression.

Par contre  les chteaux d'eau sont une meilleur nergie de stockage.

----------


## Pascaltech

Bonjour,

Qu'en avez-vous  faire du rendement ? L'nergie capte est gratuite et infinie. La consquence est un retour sur investissement plus long pour un moindre rendement qu'un bon rendement, c'est tout.

Il existe un brevet que j'ai consult il y a plus de 10 ans : le dgagement thermique  la compression est utilis pour le chauffage et le refroidissement  la dtente est utilis pour gnrer de l'eau par condensation. Que demande le peuple ? galement, je n'ai toujours pas vu d'application de leur systme et l'inventeur n'a pas rpondu non plus  ma demande.

Le stockage d'nergie dans des lacs d'altitude existe aussi en France,  Vaujany, par exemple dans les Alpes. La perte d'nergie est de 20 % de mmoire.

----------


## Christian_B

Bonjour,



> Qu'en avez-vous  faire du rendement ? L'nergie capte est gratuite et infinie. La consquence est un retour sur investissement plus long pour un moindre rendement qu'un bon rendement, c'est tout.


Un peu trop simple : un moindre rendement implique notamment :
- installations plus encombrantes (surfaces de captation et volumes de stockage) et donc aussi travaux plus importants.
- plus de matriaux utiliss d'o plus de problmes de matires premires et donc de pollution (extraction ..), de transport etc.
Bien entendu tout dpend aussi du type de matriaux utiliss (ventuellement rares, polluants ou difficiles  utiliser) et de nombreux dtails techniques. Les progrs doivent tre qualitatifs et pas seulement quantitatifs.
Cela s'applique aussi bien  l'air comprim qu'aux autres solutions : par exemple les pbs de fuites dpendent de la conception des raccordements, de la qualit des joints, etc.

----------


## Pascaltech

> - installations plus encombrantes (surfaces de captation et volumes de stockage) et donc aussi travaux plus importants.


Oui, un retour sur investissement plus lent, c'est ce que j'ai dit.




> - plus de matriaux utiliss d'o plus de problmes de matires premires et donc de pollution (extraction ..), de transport etc.


Vous tes pointilleux en ce qui concerne les nouvelles technologies, ces besoins existent pour toute industrie, mais savez-vous qu'il n'y que depuis dix ans(environ) que l'industrie ptrolire a l'obligation d'exploiter les gaz des puits de ptrole ?

----------


## wolinn

Jamais entendu parler d'"nergie gratuite", l'extraction a toujours un cot, tout comme le stockage.
Et les systmes d'extraction et de stockage de l'nergie ont une dure de vie finie, on ne dispose pas d'un temps infini pour rembourser les investissements.

----------


## domi65

> Par contre  les chteaux d'eau sont une meilleur nergie de stockage.


C'est en effet sous cette forme qu'EDF  reconditionne  l'nergie non utilise, via le relevage d'eau de barrages bas vers des barrages d'altitude.

----------


## Christian_B

> - installations plus encombrantes (surfaces de captation et volumes de stockage) et donc aussi travaux plus importants.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Oui, un retour sur investissement plus lent, c'est ce que j'ai dit.


Nos deux points de vue restent trs diffrents : vous voquez uniquement l'aspect financier alors que pour moi il ne s'agit pas seulement de cots mais d'inconvnients et de difficults concrtes : les surfaces disponibles sont limites (pratiquement  une partie de la surface des btiments en ville).
Et dans certains cas le manque de place pour le stockage et les inconvnients des travaux sont un frein  l'adaptation des btiments existants.




> - plus de matriaux utiliss d'o plus de problmes de matires premires et donc de pollution (extraction ..), de transport etc.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Vous tes pointilleux en ce qui concerne les nouvelles technologies, ces besoins existent pour toute industrie.


Cela vaut en effet pour toutes les industries. Parler "d'tre pointilleux" s'agissant de quantits importantes susceptibles d'tre fortement diminues, c'est pratiquer une pense floue qui ignore l'importance de ces quantits en matire d'cologie comme de matires premires.
Ces quantits conditionnent souvent l'utilisation  grande chelle d'une technique et ses consquences.

Il y a des exemples d'volutions radicales qui illustrent l'importance des progrs techniques bien orients, comme la division par 5 ou 6 de la consommation de l'clairage par tubes puis par diodes (au lieu de filaments) qui rgle pratiquement cette question. Avec de plus un progrs qualitatif (possibilit de choisir la temprature de couleur au lieu d'tre limit  une lumire jaune).
Par contre dans de nombreux domaines ces progrs restent insuffisants ou  faire, et parfois urgents (comme par exemple le remplacement du bton ou la transformation de l'agriculture).
La comparaison des moyens production d'nergie n'chappe pas  la ncessit de prendre en compte l'ensemble des effets. Avec une spcificit pour la dangerosit potentiellement extrme des centrales nuclaires et leurs effets  trs long terme.

----------


## Pascaltech

> Nos deux points de vue restent trs diffrents : vous voquez uniquement l'aspect financier alors que pour moi il ne s'agit pas seulement de cots mais d'inconvnients et de difficults concrtes : les surfaces disponibles sont limites (pratiquement  une partie de la surface des btiments en ville).
> Et dans certains cas le manque de place pour le stockage et les inconvnients des travaux sont un frein  l'adaptation des btiments existants.
> ...
> Cela vaut en effet pour toutes les industries. Parler "d'tre pointilleux" s'agissant de quantits importantes susceptibles d'tre fortement diminues, c'est pratiquer une pense floue qui ignore l'importance de ces quantits en matire d'cologie comme de matires premires.
> Ces quantits conditionnent souvent l'utilisation  grande chelle d'une technique et ses consquences.


Bonjour,

Pourquoi appliquer ces critiques  une nouvelle technologie si elles s'appliquent  toutes les sources d'nergie, c'est sur ce point que nous ne sommes pas d'accord. Je vous trouve toujours aussi pointilleux sur le sujet de la discussion.

Le reste de votre intervention n'est pas faux mais hors sujet.




> La comparaison des moyens production d'nergie n'chappe pas  la ncessit de prendre en compte l'ensemble des effets. Avec une spcificit pour la dangerosit potentiellement extrme des centrales nuclaires et leurs effets  trs long terme.


Selon vous, si le sujet n'est pas tabou et susceptible de vous condamner  mort, quel est le rendement d'une installation EDF, depuis le coeur atomique jusqu'au client final ?

----------


## Pascaltech

> Jamais entendu parler d'"nergie gratuite", l'extraction a toujours un cot, tout comme le stockage.
> Et les systmes d'extraction et de stockage de l'nergie ont une dure de vie finie, on ne dispose pas d'un temps infini pour rembourser les investissements.


Bonjour,

Justement non, l'nergie, que j'appelle primaire (c'est--dire avant exploitation), du vent, des courants (mer, fleuves, rivires), du soleil, de la mare, du sous-sol (gothermie), sont gratuites puisque naturelles et perptuelles. 

C'est leur exploitation qui a un cot d'installation, d'exploitation et de post-traitement (pour reprendre Christian_B) ce que vous dites concerne certains types de source d'nergie, ne pas gnraliser.

Il n'y a pas d'extraction pour le vent, des courants  (mer, fleuves, rivires), du soleil, de la mare et il me semble que le sujet de la discussion traite du vent.

----------


## wolinn

> Bonjour,
> Justement non, l'nergie, que j'appelle primaire (c'est--dire avant exploitation), du vent, des courants (mer, fleuves, rivires), du soleil, de la mare, du sous-sol (gothermie), sont gratuites puisque naturelles et perptuelles.


Je ne vois pas le lien entre "gratuit" et "perptuel".
Avant extraction, le ptrole et le charbon sont aussi gratuits.
Ni en quoi le ptrole et le charbon sont moins naturels que le vent ou le soleil.




> C'est leur exploitation qui a un cot d'installation, d'exploitation et de post-traitement (pour reprendre Christian_B) ce que vous dites concerne certains types de source d'nergie, ne pas gnraliser.
> Il n'y a pas d'extraction pour le vent, des courants  (mer, fleuves, rivires), du soleil, de la mare et il me semble que le sujet de la discussion traite du vent.


Une olienne est bien un dispositif d'extraction de l'nergie.
Et il ne suffit pas de plonger des fils lectriques dans un lac de barrage, le dispositif d'extraction est une turbine.

----------


## Pascaltech

Nous parlions de rendement vis  vis d'une nergie distribue naturellement : le vent, pour rappel.

Maintenant, nous pouvons perler des fleurs et des marmottes si le voulez.

----------


## Jipt

> Il y a des exemples d'volutions radicales qui illustrent l'importance des progrs techniques bien orients, comme la division par 5 ou 6 de la consommation de l'clairage par tubes puis par diodes (au lieu de filaments) qui rgle pratiquement cette question.


Et la multiplication par combien, pour fabriquer ces choses ? 
Qui ne se limite pas  la LED, mais aussi aux condensateurs electrochimiques, aux circuits actifs (diodes, transistors, circuit intgr, bonjour la technologie ncessaire pour ceux-la),  la platine qui doit supporter tout a (le pcb), et  la soudure bien sr, sans compter le recyclage, limite incalculable (si tant est qu'il soit effectu), bref, je ne suis pas sr que le *bilan global* soit en faveur de ces gadgets.
Je vous invite, surtout les lectroniciens,  en dmonter une (a se trouve dans les bacs de recyclage  l'entre des supermarchs et autres magasins de bricolage), tout est planqu dans le culot.

----------


## HerveB76

Oui, encore un effet d'annonce, comme il y en a beacoup en fait d'nergie, le rendement n'tant pas pris en compte.
Je ne vais pas reprendre l'explication thermodynamique, mais simplement faire remarquer que depuis des dcennies, l'ADEME met en garde les industriels contre l'usage de l'air comprim pour distribuer de l'nergie dans les ateliers car c'est le systme prsentant le plus mauvais rendement de tous ceux que l'on connait.

----------


## Grogro

> Oui, encore un effet d'annonce, comme il y en a beacoup en fait d'nergie, le rendement n'tant pas pris en compte.
> Je ne vais pas reprendre l'explication thermodynamique, mais simplement faire remarquer que depuis des dcennies, l'ADEME met en garde les industriels contre l'usage de l'air comprim pour distribuer de l'nergie dans les ateliers car c'est le systme prsentant le plus mauvais rendement de tous ceux que l'on connait.


Tu as des sources pour comprendre en profondeur ces problmatiques ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> HerveB76
> 
> Je ne vais pas reprendre l'explication thermodynamique, mais simplement faire remarquer que depuis des dcennies, l'ADEME met en garde les industriels contre l'usage de l'air comprim pour distribuer de l'nergie dans les ateliers car c'est le systme prsentant le plus mauvais rendement de tous ceux que l'on connait.


Las , lnergie sous forme Electrique n'existe pas  ltat naturel ,mme si les machines mcaniques  engraines par Electricit(moteurs)  ou produisant de llectricit(alternateur) ont des rendements mcaniques  excellents et voisins de 95 % ....

Les machines   thermo-mcaniques modernes: moteur  explosion,turbines  vapeur engrainant les alternateurs, sont plombes par Le principe de Carnot (rendement thermo-meccanique limit par un principe physique   40 %)...
Pour produire l" Energie qui les alimentent , il faut extraire  lanergie calorifique  "condense" dans des matires solides (charbon,ptrole,gaz,uranium) en brlant ces matires ,et  la transformer en mcanique (c'est l que Mr  Carnot s'interpose )!!!

La transformation  de lnergie solaire(calorifique)  ou potentielle (vent ,hydraulique) en Electricit sans passer par des "dissipations" thermiques  ouvre des perspectives  prometteuses  ,sauf qu'on ne sait pas  stocker cette Energie !!!

Sans compter que le processus dcrit par le Principe  de Carnot n'est pas rversible !!! 

Les adversaires des machines thermo-mecaniques   vos marques !!!

----------


## Christian_B

> Selon vous, si le sujet n'est pas tabou et susceptible de vous condamner  mort, quel est le rendement d'une installation EDF, depuis le coeur atomique jusqu'au client final ?


Je ne comprends pas la premire partie de la phrase. Sans rapport avec ce que j'ai dit ni un fait dont j'ai connaissance. La question du rendement se pose videmment pour le nuclaire dans les centrales et pour toute distribution d'nergie produite de manire centralise et donc transporte sur une grande distance.  Je ne vois pas de dsaccord sur ce point.

Par ailleurs toute nergie est "gratuite" tant qu'on ne cherche pas  l'utiliser. Ce que j'ai dit ne relve pas seulement de la critique (au sens ngatif) mais la ncessit de comparer en regardant tous les aspects. Je ne vois pas pourquoi les nouvelles technologies chapperaient  cette analyse, bien qu'il faille leur laisser le temps (et leur donner les moyens) de s'amliorer. Dans le cas de l'nergie solaire, les inconvnients de l'extraction concernent les matriaux utiliss dans les quipements de captation, le transport et (pour le sujet d'origine de la discussion) le stockage. Nanmoins je pense que le solaire sera de plus en plus une excellente solution,  condition que les choix techniques ne soient pas biaiss par le dsir des grandes industries de garder leurs privilges (et leurs bnfices).




> Et la multiplication par combien, pour fabriquer ces choses ?
> Qui ne se limite pas  la LED, mais aussi aux condensateurs electrochimiques, aux circuits actifs (diodes, transistors, circuit intgr, bonjour la technologie ncessaire pour ceux-la),  la platine qui doit supporter tout a (le pcb), et  la soudure bien sr, sans compter le recyclage, limite incalculable (si tant est qu'il soit effectu), bref, je ne suis pas sr que le bilan global soit en faveur de ces gadgets.


Il est possible en effet que la fabrication des ampoules  diode soit plus polluante que celle des ampoules  filament. Je n'ai pas d'infos prcises  ce sujet. Ce qui dtermine le bilan n'est pas tant la complexit que tu dcris que, comme toujours, les quantits d'lments utiliss et les techniques de fabrication, qui voluent vite. Mais il faut surtout tenir compte du fait que la dure de vie d'une ampoule a considrablement augment (peut-tre d'un facteur 20 ou 30) ce qui diminue dans les mmes proportions le nombre d'ampoules fabriques.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il est possible en effet que la fabrication des ampoules  diode soit plus polluante que celle des ampoules  filament. Je n'ai pas d'infos prcises  ce sujet. Ce qui dtermine le bilan n'est pas tant la complexit que tu dcris que, comme toujours, les quantits d'lments utiliss et les techniques de fabrication, qui voluent vite. Mais il faut surtout tenir compte du fait que la dure de vie d'une ampoule a considrablement augment (peut-tre d'un facteur 20 ou 30) ce qui diminue dans les mmes proportions le nombre d'ampoules fabriques.


Une lampe fluorescente c'est comme un tube fluorescent, il faut un ballast et un starter.

Dans chaque lampe fluo il y a un ballast et un starter  usage unique... (en gros a doit tre a)

Pour la dure de vie, il faut savoir que la lampe lectrique est l'exemple qui revient systmatiquement pour illustrer lobsolescence programm.
Les producteurs de lampe se sont dit que les gens achteraient plus de lampes si leur dure de vie tait diminuer.
Donc les ingnieurs ont fait en sorte de rduire lesprance de vie des lampes.

Il faut aussi dire que le rendement d'une lampe  incandescence est mauvais.
Sur 100W, il y a 10W de lumire et 90W de chaleur.
Donc une lampe  incandescence c'est plus un radiateur qu'une lumire.

23 lampes  incandescence de 100W a chauffe plus qu'un radiateur de 2000W !

----------


## Christian_B

Bonjour, quelques commentaires concernant la contribution de Ryu2000 :



> Une lampe fluorescente c'est comme un tube fluorescent, il faut un ballast et un starter.


Oui et surtout elle produit des ultraviolets transforms (si la l'ampoule est en bon tat) par un revtement du verre, l'un et l'autre tant potentiellement assez dangereux. Mais cela apparat dsormais comme une solution transitoire destine  disparatre devant les clairages  diodes (=semi-conducteurs).




> Pour la dure de vie, il faut savoir que la lampe lectrique est l'exemple qui revient systmatiquement pour illustrer lobsolescence programm.


Pas si vident. De nombreux "gadgets" lectroniques de fabrication mdiocre ou prsents comme rapidement dpasss sont de meilleurs exemples. Dans le cas des ampoules  filament, la dure de vie est de toute faon limite par l'vaporation du filament et sa fragilit du fait de la temprature leve. C'est pourquoi une amlioration importante demandait un changement radical de technique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui et surtout elle produit des ultraviolets transforms (si la l'ampoule est en bon tat) par un revtement du verre, l'un et l'autre tant potentiellement assez dangereux.


a je sais pas, mais je sais qu'il y a une goutte de mercure dans les lampes fluorescente.
Le mercure dans les ampoules  basse consommation




> Dans le cas des ampoules  filament, la dure de vie est de toute faon limite par l'vaporation du filament et sa fragilit du fait de la temprature leve.


En attendant les lampes  incandescence avaient une dure de vie beaucoup plus importante avant.
Lampe  incandescence - Pourquoi 1 000 heures pour une lampe  incandescence ? - Le cartel Phbus et l'obsolescence programme



> Cr le 23 dcembre 1924, le cartel Phbus regroupait les principaux fabricants mondiaux d'ampoules. Les industriels ditent une charte commune indiquant qu'il ne pourra plus tre fabriqu d'ampoules ayant une dure de vie suprieure  1 000 heures. Ils se dotent pour cela d'une instance commune de vrification et de rpression ventuelle au moyen d'amendes d'autant plus leves que la vie constate des ampoules est longue.
> 
> *En 1924, la dure de vie des ampoules tait variable avec une moyenne de 2 500 heures*. En 1927, dans le monde entier, la dure de vie des ampoules des grandes marques tait aligne sur 1 000 heures. Cette situation provoque videmment un plus grand renouvellement des ampoules par les consommateurs et le cartel Phbus a t accus d'avoir mis en place sur la lampe  incandescence le premier programme massif et mondial d'obsolescence programme.
> 
> Les pratiques du cartel de Phbus ont fait l'objet en 1951 d'un rapport de la commission anti-trust britannique. Si ce rapport dnonce une entente sur les prix qui aurait conduit le consommateur  payer plus cher ses lampes, il rfute par contre l'accusation d'une limitation de la dure de vie en dfaveur du consommateur, montrant que cette dure de vie n'a pas t tablie dans le but de rduire la concurrence, mais qu'elle rsulte d'un compromis technique entre luminosit, consommation, couleur et dure de vie.


La belle histoire de l'ampoule qui brille depuis 115 ans



> Une ampoule lectrique est allume dans une caserne de pompiers de Californie... depuis 1901. L'histoire d'une lumire "ternelle" ?


On ne dit pas "ampoule" on dit "lampe".

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> En attendant les lampes  incandescence avaient une dure de vie beaucoup plus importante avant.


Pour reprendre cet exemple de la vnrable lampe Electrique au fils de tungstne( qui chauffe plus qu'elle nclaire ,ce qui est parfaitement vrai ) montre aussi que tout  progrs  se paye  parfois par un gaspillage dnergie mirobolant   : produire 100 watts Electrique  partir d'un turbo-alternateur  exige  de brler 250 watt  en calories (x*40/100 =x*2/5=100)

Mieux  lclairage  au bec de gaz naturel ,lanctre de la lampe Electrique,  qui possde un clairement en lumens quivalent   celui d'une lampe montre aussi  qu'il plus conomique de sclairer  directement plutt que de passer par le gouffre de Carnot,si j'ose dire !!!

----------


## Christian_B

En somme, sur le fond les exemple de Ryu2000 ne sont pas en contradiction avec ce que je disais. Il n'est pas facile d'valuer dans quelle mesure (sans doute limite) la dure de vie aurait pu tre augmente sans avoir d'inconvnients.

Par contre concernant le vocabulaire :



> On ne dit pas "ampoule" on dit "lampe".


Cette proposition ne correspond ni  l'usage ni au sens. "Ampoule" est plus prcis (et exact tant qu'il y a une ampoule en verre) et largement utilis. "Lampe" est aussi utilis, par extension de sens (assimilation d'une partie au tout), pour une ampoule constituant l'lment principal d'une lampe (dispositif d'clairage).

----------


## Jipt

> Mais il faut surtout tenir compte du fait que la dure de vie d'une ampoule a considrablement augment (peut-tre d'un facteur 20 ou 30) ce qui diminue dans les mmes proportions le nombre d'ampoules fabriques.


En labo, avec des alimentations 230 V contrles.

Dans la vraie vie, toutes celles que je trouve ont en gnral un dfaut dans leur bloc alim (qui est quand mme construit sur un schma "alim  dcoupage", donc sophistiqu et dlicat) : soudures bas de gamme qui schent, le fusible qui pte, autres raisons non diagnostiquables  mon niveau car les composants ne sont parfois pas identifiables.
Et j'ai vu galement des LED's crames, or comme elles sont bien souvent en srie pour former le systme clairant, c'est tout l'ensemble qui est mort.

En gros c'est une belle arnaque sous des mots enjoliveurs (comm' d'hab',  notre poque).
Lecture, avec des photos instructives

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cette proposition ne correspond ni  l'usage ni au sens. "Ampoule" est plus prcis (et exact tant qu'il y a une ampoule en verre) et largement utilis. "Lampe" est aussi utilis


L'ampoule est une partie de la lampe.


Donc dire "ampoule" pour dire "lampe" c'est une synecdoque (figure de style).
On devrait dire "lampe  incandescence" et "lampe fluorescente" mais les gens disent tous "ampoule"  ::(: .

Une des dfinitions dans le Larousse :
_Lampe : Partie du luminaire qui produit la lumire : Griller une lampe._

----------


## eric88

et donc l'air comprim comme moyen de stockage d'energie serait une ide lumineuse ???

----------


## MABROUKI

> Goeland
> Si je prends la centrale au charbon de Cordemais ( ct de St Nazaire)


Tu vis ou ? En Vende  ?
Las pour toi,la Vende je la connais mieux que toi et mme la centrale de Cordemais !!!
Que j'ai eu le heurt de visiter en 1976  son inauguration ...
Elle fonctionne au gaz GN algrien  ,lequel est stock  dans dnormes bacs au port de Saint Nazaire  caR il arrive liquelifie  -40 C...
De  Saint Nazaire il est gazfie  et distribue dans le rseau de canalisation GN de Gaz de France...
Pour la  curiosit le gaz  GN liquide "brle" tout au contact de la temprature ambiante !!!
Les techniciens de scurit en charge des normes bacs pour convaincre les "incrdules" avait amnag un petit robinet au bas d'un des bacs qui  dversait le "gaz liquide" dans un petit rservoir en acier en forme de cube sans la face haute .
Pour la "dmo"  le technicien ouvrait le robinet..
Laissait le gaz couler  dans le petit rservoir jusqu' remplissage  qui se mettait aussitt en bullition.
Puis il fermait le robinet ..
Ensuite il nous demandait de jeter une paire de vielles  godasses dans le petit rservoir...
On attendait ensuite environ 10 minutes le temps que tout le gaz svapore et que le petit rservoir se vide ...
On retirait ensuite  les godasses totalement  CALCINEES !!!

----------


## Pascaltech

> Je ne comprends pas la premire partie de la phrase. Sans rapport avec ce que j'ai dit ni un fait dont j'ai connaissance. La question du rendement se pose videmment pour le nuclaire dans les centrales et pour toute distribution d'nergie produite de manire centralise et donc transporte sur une grande distance.  Je ne vois pas de dsaccord sur ce point.


Dsol pour le dlai de rponse.

La premire partie de la phrase concerne l'absence de donnes officielles de rendement de la part d'EDF, d'o une supposition de mise  mort de celui qui se prononce. Rendement EDF : 9 % ! 30% x 30 %.

Si l'on oppose  une nouvelle technologie un mauvais rendement, qu'il soit compar au rendement des solutions concurrentielles dont le rseau EDF.

----------


## Christian_B

> Donc dire "ampoule" pour dire "lampe" c'est une synecdoque (figure de style).
> On devrait dire "lampe  incandescence" et "lampe fluorescente" mais les gens disent tous "ampoule"


Effectivement, je n'avais pas en tte le terme exact de "synecdoque". Mon objection est sur l'affirmation qu'on ne devrait pas en employer alors que ce mcanisme de dplacement et d'extension de sens, comme bien d'autres, est une des bases de l'volution du langage. Et l'usage produit souvent de cette manire des sens drivs banaliss et qui deviennent parfaitement licites, comme c'est ici le cas.
Il y a mme deux synecdoques.
Faut-il dire :
"Cette lampe de chevet a une lampe  filament comportant une ampoule en verre."
Ou
"Cette lampe de chevet a une ampoule  filament comportant une ampoule en verre."

Les deux se valent et, dans cet exemple-limite, paraissent un peu bizarres car on a deux termes pour trois objets.  ::?:  C'est quelquefois invitable.
Comment dirais-tu dans ce cas ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comment dirais-tu dans ce cas ?


Moi je dirais "Cette lampe de chevet a une lampe  filament comportant une ampoule en verre.".

C'est juste parce qu'un jour un prof a dit "on ne dit pas ampoule on dit lampe" / "ce n'est pas un non c'est un tube fluo" et a m'est rest.
Un autre prof a dit "crypter n'existe pas" et a m'est rest aussi.

Dcrypter existe mais pas crypter.
Dchiffrer et dcrypter ne veulent pas dire exactement la mme chose. (dcrypter c'est sans connaitre la cl, je crois)

Enfin bref c'est toujours marrant de faire chier tout le monde quand on connait le sens d'un mot. (moi j'en connais 3  ::P: )
Mais au final on s'en fout, on utilise des abus de langage en permanence...
Il faut tre hyper pointu dans un domaine pour utiliser les bons mots.

Il y a un truc qui m'nerve c'est l'utilisation du mot "chiffre".
En ralit il existe 10 chiffres et c'est tout (en base 10 c'est comme a) !

9 c'est un chiffre et un nombre
10 c'est un nombre mais pas un chiffre.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Il y avait une autre ide qui me semblait intressante.
Utiliser l'lectricit  en trop pour faire une ltrolyse  avec de l''au et rcupr l'hydrogne.
https://www.actu-environnement.com/a...gne-30020.php4

surtout quand on sait qu'une grande partie des oliennes ne sont pas racordes au rseau  
https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...-canard-s-est-

emballe_4902654_4355770.html

----------


## Christian_B

> C'est juste parce qu'un jour un prof a dit "on ne dit pas ampoule on dit lampe" / "ce n'est pas un non c'est un tube fluo" et a m'est rest.
> Un autre prof a dit "crypter n'existe pas" et a m'est rest aussi.


Il y a, spcialement en France, des gens d'esprit acadmique (et rgalien, cf. Richelieu) qui voudraient figer la langue mais sont tt ou tard dbords. Ce qui tait dfendable  la rigueur  un moment donn peut cesse de l'tre quelques annes aprs. Les dictionnaires sont plus pragmatiques. "Crypter" n'tait pas dans mon ancienne dition du Petit Robert (1977) mais il est dans les ditions rcentes (au moins 2013 et sans doute bien avant). Et il est d'emploi courant, de faon d'ailleurs logique. Ce prof tait bon pour la retraite.  ::D: 

D'ailleurs (pour rester dans la thmatique de Developpez.com) la plupart des documents informatiques n'existeraient pas sans de nombreux nologismes et nouveaux usages des mots. Ce qui me gne dans ce domaine c'est l'abus d'anglicismes. Je prfre rsolument logiciel  software, courriel  mail (ou ml = blement de mouton pour moi  ::lol:: ). Et "mmoire  accs direct"  "mmoire  accs alatoire" (de "aleatory"), parfait contresens.

Par ailleurs, d'accord pour la distinction essentielle entre chiffre (caractre) et nombre (concept) mais si on se montre rigoureux on pourrait dire que "10 est un nombre" est mis pour "10 est la reprsentation dcimale d'un nombre"  ::P: . A ce jeu l l'escalade est sans limites. Pour chaque phrase ou presque on peut faire des commentaires critiques qui eux-mmes ...  ::calim2::

----------


## tatayo

> Et "mmoire  accs direct"  "mmoire  accs alatoire" (de "aleatory"), parfait contresens.


Oui, mais non. Je ne vois aucun contresens ici.
RAM => Random Access Memory. Je ne vois pas aleatory l dedans.
Google me traduit Random en "au hasard", et bing en "alatoire".
Tu veux traduire RAM par mmoire  accs au hasard ?

Tatayo.

----------


## MABROUKI

> tataya
> RAM => Random Access Memory.
> ...
> Tu veux traduire RAM par mmoire  accs au hasard ?


Traduire en franais  littralement le jargon anglais est une faute ...
Ce terme ,Christian a raison , veut dire Mmoire  Accs Direct ( sous entendu que l'info ,n'importe quel octet peut tre lu,accd ,connaissant son  adress en mmoire)...
Ceci est analogie aux fichiers  Accs Direct  et Accs Squentiel...
Ainsi les "tape recorder" (cassettes magntiques) utilises sur les premiers PC  exigeaient de drouler la cassette jusque  la position  de l' octet  spcifi  pour pouvoir le lire ,ce  qui tait extrmement lent ...
Une Mmoire  Accs Squentiel  ( n'existe pas)  exigerait de sauter d'octet en octet  pour atteindre le millionime octet ,ce qui ralentirait srieusement  & lexcution des programmes et laccs aux donnes...!!!

----------


## Christian_B

> Tu veux traduire RAM par mmoire  accs au hasard ?


Je ne parlais pas des RAM mais de l'expression "accs alatoire" (traduction littrale de "aleatory access") souvent utilise pour dcrire les mmoires rapides  accs direct, par opposition aux disques durs par exemple  accs partiellement squentiel (pas compltement car la tte n'a pas besoin de parcourir les cylindres compltement et dans l'ordre, heureusement). D'accord donc avec MABROUKI.
Cette notion est plus gnrale en pratique que celle de RAM car l'usage a restreint le sens de ce sigle aux mmoires vives i.e. accessibles en criture (pas seulement en lecture) par simple adressage sur un bus. Par opposition aux ROM et autres PROM  accs direct en lecture seulement.

Il est vrai qu'en anglais l'expression "ramdom access" (synonyme de "aleatory access"  l'origine) pose le mme problme. Celui-ci est moins flagrant pour "aleatory access" car le terme "aleatory" est d'emploi rare en anglais dans le sens gnral contrairement au terme franais "alatoire".
Il y a eu sans doute un glissement de sens un peu tortueux de l'ide de "choix au hasard" vers "choix quelconque" et "choix libre". Quelque chose comme a.

Ce n'est pas le seul contresens qui nous vient de l'anglophilie galopante.  ::(:  
Par exemple le mot dcade, qui existe au sens correct (venant du latin "decadies" = 10 jours) a donn lieu  un contresens en anglais (decade = 10 ans) qui nous revient assez souvent dans un emploi erron de dcade au lieu de dcennie.
Et je supporte mal "supporter" dans l'usage sportif synonyme de "soutenir".  ::roll::

----------


## MABROUKI

> Christian_B


Et tout ce brouillamini  anglais vient du fait que l'anglais est influenc par la langue d'Oc (nord) depuis l'occupation de lAngleterre par les Normands , car nombre de termes anglais courants (predecessor, successor , parent, majesty, majordome,chancelor ,quation,egality,movement ,acceleration,force ,potentiel  etc...) sont des dguisements de mots franais anciens baragouins en anglais !!!
J'ai toujours dit que l'anglais est un mauvais franais ,parl par des cochers anglais !!!

On remarque que dans le domaine scientifique   l'anglais est particulirement pauvre   ,car il emploie des termes latins tels quels (velocity pour vitesse,motu pour vitesse, parabola pour parabole  ,catenary pour catenaire )...

----------


## fredoche

> Et tout ce brouillamini  anglais vient du fait que l'anglais est influenc par la langue d'*Oc* (nord)


Ol tu veux dire ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> fredoche
> Ol tu veux dire ?


Merci  de me le rappeler ,car ma mmoire avec l'age me joue des tours , et tant pis pour moi !!!
Cette langue  dOl  qui s'est impose en France face  la langue d'Oc (dOccitanie) d'origine latine , a donn naissance ,parbleu et sans aucun doute au mot OIL anglais(huile)  !!!

Meme si les huiles  d'hydrocarbures fossiles  risquent aussi ,vu la mode des taxes qui fait fureur, dtre taxes !!!au train

----------


## MABROUKI

rebonjour

La solution de l'air comprim  c'est  du "nfou" (le souffle comme disait nos anciens quand il voulait moquer et rire) c..d du pipo ...!!!
Sinon Maitre Lavoisier  l'aurait propos  l'azote pur et dur comme carburant ,l'azote tant discret et inpuisable !!!
Et Lavoisier  c'etait pas un engourdi du cervelet  !!!

----------


## Christian_B

Quelques rectifications :



> Cette langue dOl qui s'est impose en France face  la langue d'Oc (dOccitanie) d'origine latine , a donn naissance ,parbleu et sans aucun doute au mot OIL anglais(huile)


Il est toujours risqu de faire des supposition tymologiques sans vrifier. Voir https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/oil .




> Sinon Maitre Lavoisier l'aurait propos l'azote pur et dur comme carburant ,l'azote tant discret et inpuisable !!!


Il aurait fallu qu'il invente les notions de vhicule automobile et de carburant donc aussi de moteur  combustion interne plus d'un demi-sicle avant ce qui a eu lieu. Pour le coup il aurait t le plus grand gnie visionnaire de tous les temps. Il a t guillotin beaucoup trop tt.  ::(: 
D'ailleurs l'azote ne brle pas, ce n'est pas un carburant. La question de l'air comprim (pourquoi l'azote ? Faudrait l'extraire) n'est pas celle des sources initiales d'nergie mais du stockage intermdiaire de l'nergie lectrique, plutt  poste fixe (btiments) compte tenu des contraintes.

----------


## MABROUKI

> D'ailleurs l'azote ne brle pas, ce n'est pas un carburant. La question de l'air comprim (pourquoi l'azote ? Faudrait l'extraire) n'est pas celle des sources initiales d'nergie mais du stockage intermdiaire de l'nergie lectrique, plutt  poste fixe (btiments) compte tenu des contraintes.


Je sais,l'azote est un gaz inerte !!!
Tout ce que nous  "savons" stocker  c'est par imitation des processus de la nature 
1/ stockage des matires solides ou gazeuses contenant de lnergie thermique condense comme amonceler charbon,uranium  ptrole ,gaz  dans  des bacs ...
2/ stockage  dnergie potentielle  des cours d'eau dans les barrages 
Amonceler  ou endiguer  au lieu de stocker serait le vrai terme au demeurant, mais amonceler ou endiguer sont des processus naturels que nous avons imit et non invent...

Jusqu' aujourd'hui ,il faut se lever  la bonne heure pour trouver un moyen de stocker lnergie cintique mcanique telle quelle  ou sous forme lectrique (car lnergie lectrique ce n'est que du cintique)...
Le jour ou l'on trouvera le moyen de stocker lnergie cintique ,on trouvera aussi le moyen de stocker lnergie llectrique !!!

----------


## fredoche

dj trouv  ::aie:: 

ressorts, lastiques, caoutchouc, systmes d'horloges  poids,  balancier...

donc tu as le moyen, parmi tant d'autres...

----------


## wolinn

> ...
> Le jour ou l'on trouvera le moyen de stocker lnergie cintique ,on trouvera aussi le moyen de stocker lnergie llectrique !!!


Un courant circule indfiniment dans un circuit supraconducteur, et on en drive des dispositifs de stockage, les SMES (superconducting magnet energy storage).
Pas de conversion mcanique ou chimique.
C'est une technologie complexe et coteuse pour l'instant (donc caractristiques diamtralement opposes au stockage par air comprim objet initial de cette discussion), mais intressante pour sa capacit  stocker et restituer rapidement, avec un minimum de pertes, pour rguler les rseaux par exemple, et donc un sujet de R&D trs actif. Il y a une vingtaine de socits dans le monde qui dveloppent ce type de dispositif.

----------


## Christian_B

> dj trouv
> 
> ressorts, lastiques, caoutchouc, systmes d'horloges  poids,  balancier...


Tu blagues ? Il existe videmment de nombreux moyens de stocker un peu l'nergie dans divers appareils.
Mais il s'agit ici de la difficult de stocker des quantits importantes pour un usage gnral (pour un btiment ou plus) ou un vhicule.
Les stockages mcaniques  rservoir ou  masse solide ont dj t voques plus haut. 
Aurais-tu un projet d'unit de stockage  lastique ?  ::lol::

----------


## Grogro

> Un courant circule indfiniment dans un circuit supraconducteur, et on en drive des dispositifs de stockage, les SMES (superconducting magnet energy storage).
> Pas de conversion mcanique ou chimique.
> C'est une technologie complexe et coteuse pour l'instant (donc caractristiques diamtralement opposes au stockage par air comprim objet initial de cette discussion), mais intressante pour sa capacit  stocker et restituer rapidement, avec un minimum de pertes, pour rguler les rseaux par exemple, et donc un sujet de R&D trs actif. Il y a une vingtaine de socits dans le monde qui dveloppent ce type de dispositif.


Il faudra pour cela trouver un matriau supraconducteur  temprature ambiante ET comprendre thoriquement le mcanisme de la supraconductivit haute temprature. Les supraconducteur classiques, c'est dj bien coton. Souvenirs de sueurs froides en M1.  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

> Tu blagues ? Il existe videmment de nombreux moyens de stocker un peu l'nergie dans divers appareils.
> Mais il s'agit ici de la difficult de stocker des quantits importantes pour un usage gnral (pour un btiment ou plus) ou un vhicule.
> Les stockages mcaniques  rservoir ou  masse solide ont dj t voques plus haut. 
> Aurais-tu un projet d'unit de stockage  lastique ?


oui je blague
La question tait "le jour o on trouvera le moyen de stocker l'nergie cintique". Ca existe depuis longtemps sous ces formes rudimentaires.

Une vhicule darda-motors ce serait chouette non ?

----------


## MABROUKI

rebonjour

L'horizon  "moins de nuclaire"  pour 2025 n'est pas atteignable selon FranceInfo ...mmm!!!

Cet horizon est plutt trop proche au point qu'il me faut mes lunettes de presbyte pour le voir ...!!!
Heureusement  qu'il a tt repouss  par FranceInfo  2035  ,ce qui permet de le voir au loin ,un vrai horizon celui-l !!!
Les  successeurs  de Macron  jubileront  car ils auront un  "HORIZON" non atteignable celui-l ,car il faut avoir une vue perante  qui voit  travers les montagnes   !!!

----------


## Christian_B

> Une vhicule darda-motors ce serait chouette non ?


 qu'est-ce que c'est "darda",  part une conjugaison de "darder" ?




> L'horizon "moins de nuclaire" pour 2025 n'est pas atteignable selon FranceInfo ...mmm!!!


Ce n'est pas encore France Info qui dcide, l c'est plutt "La voix de son Matre".
Raisonnons un peu :
Pas moins = autant (pas mme un peu moins) ;
En 2025 on dira la mme chose, etc.
Cela fait longtemps que a dure pour cause de gros intrts.

Et visiblement a durera, avec en fait une dcroissance trs lente,  moins que l'pe de Damocls ne se dcroche ...
Et si cela arrive on aura au moins deux catastrophes : l'accident nuclaire et les consquences d'un arrt du nuclaire, bien pires qu'au Japon vu le poids du nuclaire.
Finalement, on devra redmarrer les centrales mme si ceux qui n'ont pas encore compris se rendent compte et paniquent. D'o peut-tre violences, 3 e catastrophe possible.

Nous nous sommes fourrs dans une impasse dont il serait coteux et compliqu de sortir rapidement.
Ce n'est pas "impossible" techniquement mais plutt disons sociologiquement ou politiquement ou "conomiquement" au sens donn  ce terme par ceux qui sont du ct du manche.
Souhaitons nous bonne chance.  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

Il ne faut pas se presser pour diminuer le nuclaire, pour l'instant il n'existe aucune meilleure alternative.
Aujourd'hui la solution la plus propre pour produire de llectricit c'est le nuclaire.

En plus le gouvernement va pousser les gens  mettre leur voiture  la casse pour la remplacer par une lectrique, donc la consommation dlectricit risque d'augmenter dans le futur.

----------


## wolinn

> Il faudra pour cela trouver un matriau supraconducteur  temprature ambiante ET comprendre thoriquement le mcanisme de la supraconductivit haute temprature. Les supraconducteur classiques, c'est dj bien coton. Souvenirs de sueurs froides en M1.


Mme sans tre  temprature ambiante, l'utilisation des nouveaux supraconducteurs  la temprature de l'azote liquide serait un progrs par rapport aux SMES utilisant des supraconducteurs  4 K.
Au passage, il n'y a pas que pour le stockage que c'est intressant : j'ai vu passer un dveloppement d'aimant supraconducteur pour une turbine d'olienne. 
Le circuit supraconducteur intgre 1 kg de gadolinium, et remplacerait des aimants consommant 1 t de nodyme. Plutt intressant quand on commence  s'inquiter des approvisionnements en terres rares.

----------


## fredoche

> qu'est-ce que c'est "darda",  part une conjugaison de "darder" ?


une voiture miniature quipe de "pullback motor" :  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pullback_motor : un systme d'accumulation de l'nergie cintique

----------


## Christian_B

> "Il ne faut pas se presser pour diminuer le nuclaire, pour l'instant il n'existe aucune meilleure alternative."


Meilleure dans quel sens ? Mis  part le danger style "roulette russe" que j'voque, il y a une valuation gocentrique et fausse du cot du nuclaire. La partie non comptabilise sera paye par de nombreuses gnrations, pas seulement en cots techniques mais sans doute en atteint  la sant (dchets nuclaires, sites des anciennes centrales). Il y a l un ct "aprs nous le dluge".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Meilleure dans quel sens ?


Dans le sens o on polluerait beaucoup plus si on utilisait pas le nuclaire.
Parmi les alternatives il y a :
Barrage hydraulique (trs bien, mais on est dj  fond, ne fonctionne pas quand il n'y a pas d'eau)Solaire (pollue beaucoup lors de la fabrication, ne fonctionne pas quand il n'y a pas de soleil)olien (pollue beaucoup lors de la fabrication, l'installation, la maintenance, produit peu, ne fonctionne pas quand il n'y a pas de vent)Ptrole (pollue beaucoup)Charbon (pollue beaucoup)
Toutes les nations du monde disent que l'urgence cologique numro 1 c'est le CO2, le nuclaire est la technologie qui produit le moins de CO2.
Avec le nuclaire on a le contrle total, on peut produire de nuit, quand il n'y a pas de vent.

Donc ok, a produit des dchets radioactif et il y a un risque que a finisse comme Tchernobyl ou a Fukushima, mais au moins a ne produit pas de CO2  ::P:  (et en France c'est plus scuris qu' Tchernobyl...)



De toute faon on ne peut pas tout avoir, on ne peut pas diminuer le ptrole et le nuclaire (si tu baisses la consommation de ptrole t'augmente la consommation dlectricit / si t'augmentes la production dlectricit avec des oliennes et des panneaux solaire t'augmentes le CO2).
Aujourd'hui on a pas de meilleur solution que le nuclaire pour produire beaucoup dlectricit sans produire de CO2.
Technologiquement rien n'est au point actuellement, ni les oliennes, ni les panneaux solaires, ni les batteries.
Peut-tre que dans 30 ans ce sera plus propre, mais pour l'instant c'est loin d'tre le cas.

----------


## Christian_B

> un systme d'accumulation de l'nergie cintique


En fait il existent dj plusieurs systmes de rcupration d'nergie cintique sur les vhicules. https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syst%C...cin%C3%A9tique. Ils diminuent la consommation, mais ne dispensent pas d'une source d'nergie, on ne va pas lancer les voitures  la main comme pour les voitures miniatures.  ::): .
Je crois aussi savoir que cela existe certains mtros ou trains (RER) rcents, en tout cas ligne 14  Paris, ex Mtor,  ont un tel systme.
Je ne sais pas pour quelles (mauvaises) raisons cela n'est pas gnralis sur les voitures.
Peut-tre les acheteurs sont-ils plus sensibles au prix d'achat du vhicule qu'au cot ultrieur, sans compter, je le crains, que les arguments cologiques viennent souvent loin derrire.  ::(:

----------


## Christian_B

Le dilemme pos par Ryu2000 est bien connu. C'est l'impasse dont je parlais. Mais les "experts" qui ont intrt  tre optimistes le sont bien trop. Non seulement les opposants au nuclaire mais aussi l'ASN leur ont donn quelques dmentis.
Dans 30 ans il risque d'tre trop tard avec les techniques actuelles.

Si on pousse plus les recherches sur le solaire et les conomies d'nergie, y compris sans doute avec des changements qualitatifs du mode de vies, cela peut aller plus vite.
J'avais dj not plus haut que certaines solutions de chauffage des immeubles sont ignores (murs noirs avec circulation d'eau ..), sans doute parce que pas assez industrielles et centralises donc moins favorables aux gros trusts.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans 30 ans il risque d'tre trop tard avec les techniques actuelles.


Le niveau de vie de la classe moyenne diminue et a n'est pas prt de changer.
Peut-tre que de 1945  1975 chaque anne les gens taient un peu plus riche, mais c'est fini depuis longtemps.
En rgle gnral vos enfants vivront moins bien que vous.

La dcroissance ne va pas tre une volont politique, a va tre une consquence de la crise conomique.
Depuis 2008 rien n'est rsolu, la situation ne cesse d'empirer.
On fonce toujours de plus en plus vite dans le mur.
Il n'est pas impossible que la crise conomique entrane une guerre mondiale dans un futur relativement proche. (a devrait mettre moins de 30 ans)




> Si on pousse plus les recherches sur le solaire et les conomies d'nergie


On investi dj  fond dans la production dlectricit via les panneaux solaires et les oliennes. (mais ya peut-tre d'autres pistes  explorer)
Et on investi un peu dans le stockage d'nergie.

Mais les projets du style "En 2040 les voitures  essence seront bannis" sont stupide !
Parce qu'on ne sait pas si c'est possible.

Oui, le patron de PSA a bien exprim des rserves sur l'essor de la voiture lectrique (qu'il fabrique)



> Le texte  galement relay sur LinkedIn et Twitter  lui prte des propos assez critiques :  Le monde est fou. Le fait que les autorits nous ordonnent daller dans une direction technologique, celle du vhicule lectrique, est un gros tournant. Je ne voudrais pas que dans 30 ans on dcouvre quelque chose qui nest pas aussi beau que a en a lair, sur le recyclage des batteries, lutilisation des matires rares de la plante, sur les missions lectromagntiques de la batterie en situation de recharge ?


Qu'on fasse les choses d'en l'ordre.

----------


## Christian_B

> Le niveau de vie de la classe moyenne diminue et a n'est pas prt de changer.


En effet, au point que cette expression un peu fourre-tout de "classe moyenne" devrait tre remplace par "classe mdiane" c'est  dire une catgorie toujours mal dfinie mais qui ferait rfrence  ceux qui sont, par exemple, dans un tiers central de la population en termes de revenus. Mais de plus en plus en dessous du revenu moyen du fait d'une augmentation indue des hauts revenus.
Du moins dans les pays riches o la majorit est pauvre. Pas nouveau mais en cours d'aggravation dans des pays comme la France. Plus prcisment, ici, la rduction massive des impts des actionnaires aggrave ce phnomne qui se combinent en effet avec des contraintes plus lgitimes (climatiques par exemple).

Donc, je prfre parler de changement qualitatif de mode de vie (et de systme conomique) que de dcroissance. Terme plutt dpressif, donc purement ngatif et d'ailleurs aussi htrogne et mal dfini que la croissance. Par exemple si on peut faire plus avec moins (de matriel, d'nergie), notamment du fait des progrs de l'lectronique, est-ce que c'est de la croissance ou de la dcroissance ?  ::?:

----------


## Grogro

> En fait il existent dj plusieurs systmes de rcupration d'nergie cintique sur les vhicules. https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syst%C...cin%C3%A9tique. Ils diminuent la consommation, mais ne dispensent pas d'une source d'nergie, on ne va pas lancer les voitures  la main comme pour les voitures miniatures. .
> Je crois aussi savoir que cela existe certains mtros ou trains (RER) rcents, en tout cas ligne 14  Paris, ex Mtor,  ont un tel systme.
> Je ne sais pas pour quelles (mauvaises) raisons cela n'est pas gnralis sur les voitures.
> Peut-tre les acheteurs sont-ils plus sensibles au prix d'achat du vhicule qu'au cot ultrieur, sans compter, je le crains, que les arguments cologiques viennent souvent loin derrire.


Pour une bonne raison physique : la seconde loi de la thermodynamique.

----------


## Jipt

> Barrage hydraulique (trs bien, mais on est dj  fond, ne fonctionne pas quand il n'y a pas d'eau)


Je l'ai dj dit mais on ne m'coute pas : un barrage bloque l'coulement des micro-particules, rsultat le lac de retenue s'envase, et l'embouchure du fleuve est sous-alimente, d'o une augmentation des effets dvastateurs de la monte des mers.

On n'a pas le choix : pour survivre il va falloir rduire la consommation d'nergies,  l'oppos de tous les grands discours depuis 50 ans.

Le _Club de Rome_ avait raison...

----------


## Ryu2000

> un barrage bloque l'coulement des micro-particules


Ah...
Ben l'hydraulique c'est pas si bien que a alors...
Mais a ne doit pas tre pire que le solaire et l'olien, bon aprs c'est difficilement comparable vu que a ne cause pas les mmes problmes.




> On n'a pas le choix : pour survivre il va falloir rduire la consommation d'nergies,  l'oppos de tous les grands discours depuis 50 ans.


Ouais mais le problme c'est que nous sommes dans un monde capitaliste, donc il faut de la croissance, aujourd'hui la croissance vient de la consommation.
Le capitalisme n'anticipe pas, il se crash, dtruit tout et aprs on peut reconstruire.

J'ai vu qu'en Chine tout tait fait pour que les gens n'achtent pas de voiture.
Ils ne construisent pas de parking, ils ne dlivrent pas de carte grise, afin de pousser les gens  utiliser les transports en commun.
Si tous les chinois qui peuvent d'acheter une voiture s'en achetaient une, a poserait problme.

Il y a la Core du Nord qui est  la pointe de l'conomie d'nergie, on pourrait s'en inspirer  ::P:  (bon eux ils n'ont pas le choix, ils subissent des blocus)

----------


## Grogro

> Je l'ai dj dit mais on ne m'coute pas : un barrage bloque l'coulement des micro-particules, rsultat le lac de retenue s'envase, et l'embouchure du fleuve est sous-alimente, d'o une augmentation des effets dvastateurs de la monte des mers.
> 
> On n'a pas le choix : pour survivre il va falloir rduire la consommation d'nergies,  l'oppos de tous les grands discours depuis 50 ans.
> 
> Le _Club de Rome_ avait raison...


Le Club de Rome ne disait pas que a. Ils ont dvelopp des modles pour pas mal de scnarios. Et j'espre que non, ils n'ont pas raison, parce que s'ils ont raison, *quoi qu'on fasse*, on est condamns avant la fin du sicle. Dcroissance ou pas dcroissance, transition nergtique ou pas, pic ptrolier/charbon ou pas.

Et il se trouve que pour l'instant, en 2018, les donnes collent plutt pas mal  leurs modles numriques.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et j'espre que non, ils n'ont pas raison, parce que s'ils ont raison, *quoi qu'on fasse*, on est condamns avant la fin du sicle.


Vous regardez sous un mauvais angle, il faut tre positif, si l'homme disparat la plante est sauv  ::P:  Et a c'est beau  :8-): 

Toutes les prvisions sont fausses, il y a systmatiquement des imprvus.
Mais il est probable qu' l'avenir nos niveaux de vie diminuent beaucoup, l'humanit ne peut pas maintenir ce train de vie.
Vu que les politiques ne souhaitent pas instaurer la dcroissance par choix, elle arrivera par force.

----------


## Christian_B

> Envoy par Christian_B
> 
> En fait il existent dj plusieurs systmes de rcupration d'nergie cintique sur les vhicules. https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syst%C...cin%C3%A9tique. [...]
> Je ne sais pas pour quelles (mauvaises) raisons cela n'est pas gnralis sur les voitures.
> Peut-tre les acheteurs sont-ils plus sensibles au prix d'achat du vhicule qu'au cot ultrieur, sans compter, je le crains, que les arguments cologiques viennent souvent loin derrire.
> 
> 
> Pour une bonne raison physique : la seconde loi de la thermodynamique.


Comprends pas : pourquoi la seconde loi s'appliquerait aux voitures courantes diffremment qu'aux Formule 1 donnes en exemple dans Wikipedia ? D'ailleurs si on ne convertit pas en chaleur, le second principe n'est pas limitant. Par exemple en cas de rcupration mcanique (volant d'inertie rotatif) le rendement n'est limit que par les frottements = par la qualit de la transmission vers ce volant.

----------


## Christian_B

> Ouais mais le problme c'est que nous sommes dans un monde capitaliste, donc il faut de la croissance, aujourd'hui la croissance vient de la consommation.]
> Le capitalisme n'anticipe pas, il se crash, dtruit tout et aprs on peut reconstruire.
> J'ai vu qu'en Chine tout tait fait pour que les gens n'achtent pas de voiture.





> Vu que les politiques ne souhaitent pas instaurer la dcroissance par choix, elle arrivera par force.


D'accord en gros avec Ryu2000.
Nuances :
- Le rgime chinois est maintenant capitaliste et se proccupe de plus en plus du niveau de vie, peut-tre pour ne pas tre trop contest.
- Le capitalisme et les choix politiques sont le reflet de l'tat des socits. Trop de gens sont d'accord avec le systme actuel pourvu qu'ils esprent en profiter. La contestation actuelle des gilets jaunes ne va pas plus loin.
- Tous les facteurs lis aux modes de vie et de production sont  multiplier par la population. La "transition dmographique" reste insuffisante.




> Vous regardez sous un mauvais angle, il faut tre positif, si l'homme disparat la plante est sauv.


 Cette position "nihiliste" assez frquente, cf par exemple J-P. Andrevon "Le monde enfin" (S-F), est-elle sincre?
En fait "la plante" proprement dite ne risque rien pour le moment. Elle est trop grosse nonobstant les fantasmes de "La guerre des toiles".
Quand  la biosphre, j'ai l'impression que nous nous en soucions (quand c'est le cas) surtout parce que c'est la destruction absurde d'un environnement riche et passionnant  nos yeux.
Dans la perspective "gologique" implique par ce point de vue radical, la biosphre finira par redmarrer (comme aprs les extinctions prcdentes) mme aprs les pires exactions. Sauf peut-tre (cauchemar ultime) si nous tions assez stupides pour fabriquer des nano-technologies gloutonnes qui dvorent tout.  ::aie::   ::weird::   ::calim2::

----------


## Grogro

> Comprends pas : pourquoi la seconde loi s'appliquerait aux voitures courantes diffremment qu'aux Formule 1 donnes en exemple dans Wikipedia ? D'ailleurs si on ne convertit pas en chaleur, le second principe n'est pas limitant. Par exemple en cas de rcupration mcanique (volant d'inertie rotatif) le rendement n'est limit que par les frottements = par la qualit de la transmission vers ce volant.


C'est prcisment ce que dit la seconde loi de la thermodynamique qui est trs mal comprise : la conversion est possible, mais avec un rendement trs limit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> - Le rgime chinois est maintenant capitaliste et se proccupe de plus en plus du niveau de vie, peut-tre pour ne pas tre trop contest.


Ouais mais le gouvernement a quand mme une politique pour limiter le nombre de voitures :
Pollution en Chine : une loterie et des enchres pour avoir sa plaque d'immatriculation



> Soleil voil par la pollution, embouteillages monstres  Pkin (Chine), *pour rduire le trafic les autorits chinoises appliquent une thrapie de choc. Les plaques minralogiques sont tires au sort via une loterie.* Depuis 2011, 3,5 millions de Pkinois inscrits sur internet ont reu un numro, 380 000 ont gagn, mais ils deviennent de moins en moins chanceux, un sur 200.


Tout est fait pour ne pas donner envie aux chinois d'acheter une voiture.




> - Le capitalisme et les choix politiques sont le reflet de l'tat des socits.


Ou l'inverse, a dpend ce qu'on regarde.
Le capitalisme englobe beaucoup de choses.
Un des cts problmatique du capitalisme n'a rien a voir avec la socit, ce sont les banques, les financiers et les gouvernements qui ont fait n'importe quoi.
 cause de la finance, la dette est partout  des niveaux stratosphrique. (et les statistiques officielles sont bien en dessous de la ralit)
Si aujourd'hui les peuples se font tondre (taxes, impts, charges, stagnation des salaires, chmage, diminution des aides) c'est de la faute  la finance.
Rien n'a t rgl depuis 2008.




> Trop de gens sont d'accord avec le systme actuel pourvu qu'ils esprent en profiter.


Pas avec tous les aspects du systme.




> En fait "la plante" proprement dite ne risque rien pour le moment.


En tout cas beaucoup despces ont disparu  cause de l'homme.
Les ocans sont pollu, l'air est pollu.

Des poissons hermaphrodites  cause des pilules contraceptives
Plus grand que prvu, le continent de plastique du Pacifique fait trois fois la taille de la France
La pollution de l'air extrieur est "cancrigne", selon l'OMS
Le gnocide silencieux des requins
 Les abeilles sont menaces dextinction en Europe 

Le problme c'est que l'humain entrane son environnement dans sa chute.

----------


## Christian_B

> C'est prcisment ce que dit la seconde loi de la thermodynamique qui est trs mal comprise : la conversion est possible, mais avec un rendement trs limit.


Oui trs mal compris entre autres par toi, dsol d'avoir  le dire. En tant que gnralit, parler d'un "rendement trs limit" est souvent faux.

Dans le cas classique d'une machine thermique simple le rendement thermique maximum (thorique) dpend du rapport entre temprature absolue d'une source chaude et d'une source froide et peut tre excellent si ce rapport est lev (en pratique souvent si la source chaude est  une temprature trs leve).

Mais dans le cas que j'voque (auquel tu ne rponds pas) d'une conversion mcanique, comme dans bien d'autres, il y a thoriquement rversibilit. Que l'on peut approcher sinon tout  fait l'atteindre.

Voir par exemple sur Wikipedia, toujours bien document en physique :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cycle_de_Carnot
ou plus gnral sur la notion de rversibilit :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A...hermodynamique
Un peu compliqu tout a j'en conviens mais indispensable si on veut parler srieusement de conversion d'nergie (et donc aussi de stockage).

----------


## Christian_B

> Si aujourd'hui les peuples se font tondre (taxes, impts, charges, stagnation des salaires, chmage, diminution des aides) c'est de la faute  la finance.
> Rien n'a t rgl depuis 2008.


Oui mais passivit et crdulit sont les fondements de cette situation. C'est un cercle vicieux : si on se croit impuissant on le devient.

----------


## MABROUKI

rebonjour

Pour rpondre au post,le seul cas ou l'on utilise de l'aire comprim pour produire de lnergie mcanique c'est dans les turbines d'alternateur ( centrale  gaz) ml  un carburant (gaz GN) , turbines d'alternateur (centrale  fioul lourd) ml  du fioul lourd, turbo-propulseur (racteur d'avion) ml  du krosne(essence pour avion) ...
L'air tout seul ,le pauvre azote inerte ne sert qu' maintenir les pauvres cratures grce  loxygne auquel il est ml...
Si les capitalistes s'en emparent ,ils lpuiseront et nous mourrons tous asphyxis par manque d'air !!!

----------


## MONIMARC

des trains  air comprim qui promnent les visiteurs au sein de EXPO2020 Duba 

https://www.tellerreport.com/news/20...Jlp5LKqEK.html

je doute qu'ils s'arrtent toutes les heures, ou deux heures, ou ......   pour refaire le plein !!!!!

une loco, deux wagons, combien de passagers ???   20 ?  30 ?  

qu'en pensent les sceptiques et contradicteurs ?? les "je sais tout"  ? 
qui dnigrent en aveugle, et qui font partie de ces mal pensants, frein  toute innovation

 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Duba


Ce train c'est une goute d'eau dans un ocan.
L'ide de base de Duba est une aberration cologique. La ville a t conu n'importe comment, les solutions les moins efficace ont t choisies.



Duba c'est a :
cras par la chaleur, le Qatar climatise mme ses rues
Duba: des camions-citernes en guise dgouts

Bon aprs c'est sympa de faire petit train  air comprim. (tant qu'on utilise pas de l'nergie fossile pour comprimer l'air  ::P: )

----------


## el_slapper

> qu'en pensent les sceptiques et contradicteurs ?? les "je sais tout"  ? 
> qui dnigrent en aveugle, et qui font partie de ces mal pensants, frein  toute innovation


Les moteurs  air comprim, a marche avec de la dtente adiabatique. Donc a a tendance  geler les moteurs. A Dubai, la chaleur est assez forte pour que a passe. A Bergen, nettement moins. C'est tout. C'est une bonne technique, mais limite  des endroits trs chauds (et les liens de Ryu2000 confirment  quel point  ce niveau, Dubai n'est pas un endroit standard).

----------


## escartefigue

Et oui, ceux qui comme moi ont dj utilis des scateurs pneumatiques connaissent la msaventure du gel entravant parfois leur fonctionnement.
C'est d'autant plus sensible que la taille se pratique l'hiver.

----------


## ddoumeche

> qu'en pensent les sceptiques et contradicteurs ?? les "je sais tout"  ? 
> qui dnigrent en aveugle, et qui font partie de ces mal pensants, frein  toute innovation


Les sceptiques en pensent qu'on utilise de l'air comprim partout dans l'industrie depuis 170 ans, que c'est un systme bien pratique, puissant mais impossible  gnraliser car onreux, souffrant de nombreuses fuites et avec un rendement catastrophique. Dns l'industrie, jusqu' 70% des dpenses hors salaires sont dues  ce mcanisme.

Donc convertir des trams lectrique  l'air comprim est probablement un norme gaspillage d'nergie.

----------

